# 2 Rabbits and lots of Guinea pigs that live together



## sammieanne111 (Sep 24, 2011)

We started of with a couple of Rabbits for the Kids, before we knew it we were taking in unwanted Guinea pigs, 2 were pregnant and at one point we must of had about 25......

We managed to find some of the babies a home but were still have 13 Guinea pigs and our 2 Rabbits....


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Gorgeous and well done for rescuing them 

But they should not be in with the bunnies x

*1. Different nutritional requirements
Rabbits and guinea pigs need different foods to meet their different dietary requirements; guinea pigs need a diet rich in Vitamin C or else they can become ill. Rabbits are the opposite and may become ill from too much Vitamin C or a lack of other important vitamins. The 2 animals sharing the food may make it difficult to know which animal has eaten what.

2. Different language
Rabbits and guinea pigs communicate differently so it is in both of their interests to have a friend that talks the same language. You wouldn't want to lead your life living only with a gorilla for company - you might get on but could never understand each other properly!

3. Behaviour
Rabbits are a lot stronger than guinea pigs and can easily hurt or even kill a guinea pig without meaning to, simply by kicking out with their powerful back legs or jumping over the guinea pig. The rabbit may also bully the guinea pig. Sometimes guinea pigs ingest rabbit fur which can cause them problems.

4. Space and exercise needs
In the wild, rabbits run fast and free, covering the equivalent of 30 tennis courts daily. Guinea pigs have little legs and despite needing lots of space and exercise themselves, it differs greatly to the type of space rabbits need to hop, run and jump.

5. Disease
Rabbits can pass a bacteria onto guinea pigs, which can cause respiratory disease in them.

These differences aren't to say that you can't keep both types of animals in the same household, but keep them separate from each other and pair up with an animal of its own kind. If you currently have a guinea pig then get him or her a guinea pig friend. If you have a rabbit then get another rabbit - it's a myth that getting a guinea pig friend for a rabbit is cheaper!
*


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

This 'argument/problem' seems to be cropping up a lot lately.

Well done for saving them all, and they are some really cute pics but the bunnies really should have a hutch/pen to themselves.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Well done for rescuing your piggies 

I have 4 rabbits and 12 guinea pigs that live together. Never had any problems and I wouldn't change a thing!
The guinea pigs and rabbits get on brilliantly, so in my eyes there is no problem.

As long as they have lots of room, which it looks like they have, there shouldn't be any problem 
Mine have a huge shed and their own garden, so they don't have to be near each other if they don't want to...but they choose to, and cuddle up together.

Iv had rabbits and piggys living together for a number of years and neither have suffered :S


Well done again, they are lovely xx


----------



## sammieanne111 (Sep 24, 2011)

The 2 bunnies do have there own hutch, they just join the Guinea pigs though a Hatch I can open in the day....


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

kate_7590 said:


> Well done for rescuing your piggies
> 
> I have 4 rabbits and 12 guinea pigs that live together. Never had any problems and I wouldn't change a thing!
> The guinea pigs and rabbits get on brilliantly, so in my eyes there is no problem.
> ...


Vets and recuse centres say they are fine together if they don't fight and are fed separate.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

OK i have never heard any rescue or vet worth his salt say that.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Buddyandfriends said:


> Vets and recuse centres say they are fine together if they don't fight and are fed separate.


sorry but that is a load of rubbish, i would strongly suggest you change vets to one that is actually rabbit savy!!

rabbits have amazingly powerful hind legs, an accidental kick from a rabbit is enough to break the ribs of a big dog, happy rabbits jump and kick out in what is known as a binky, if a guinea pig were to get hit by that, it would kill them
part of a rabbits normal behaviour is mounting, if a rabbit were to mount a piggy they can crush their pelvis, needing imediate veterary attention and probably euthenasia

and this isnt even taking into consideration the fact that ALL rabbits naturally carry the bordatella bacteria, which causes them no harm, but if a guinea pig were to catch it (its passed in nasal secretions) then it WILL kill them, there will be no warning, no sign of illness, nothing, you will simply wake up one morning to a dead pig (or the whole herd dead) the only way to find out what killed them would be to have a necropsy done, where the vet would then be able to tell you it was bordatella

even pet stores are no longer allowed to house the 2 species together, surely that must tell you something.....


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I can not understand how any responsible owner would risk it??  Other than for their own convenience of keeping them together, if you can pm the me the details of the vets and rescues advising its fine i'd really be interested to know. All the vets and rescues I know advise against it for the *facts* i have already posted above.

There is no benefit to either animal only risk.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Agree with Crofty & Lil Miss, it's outdated advice when anyone says rabbits & guineas can live together, they are taxonomically completely different (bunnies are order _Lagomorpha_ & guineas are order _Rodentia_)


----------



## sammieanne111 (Sep 24, 2011)

My Rabbits spend most of there day snuggled up with the Guinea pigs they have done this for about 3 years now. I have divided the old stables into 3 sections, Male Guinea Pigs, Female Guinea's and Rabbits, The rabbits off course have their own diet so feeding is always done in there section they all live very happy together but I have to say I would never introduce another Rabbit and let them run wild among the Guinea Pigs. I know that these 2 will never harm them.

I have quite a lot of wood land leading from the Garden and last Summer A few charities did walks etc to raise money, one in Particular loved the set up that these small animals have.... I am sure if there was something not right I would have been told!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2012)

sammieanne111 said:


> My Rabbits spend most of there day snuggled up with the Guinea pigs they have done this for about 3 years now. I have divided the old stables into 3 sections, Male Guinea Pigs, Female Guinea's and Rabbits, The rabbits off course have their own diet so feeding is always done in there section they all live very happy together but I have to say I would never introduce another Rabbit and let them run wild among the Guinea Pigs. * I know that these 2 will never harm them.
> *
> I have quite a lot of wood land leading from the Garden and last Summer A few charities did walks etc to raise money, one in Particular loved the set up that these small animals have.... I am sure if there was something not right I would have been told!


I'm sorry but yes they *will* do them harm one day. As already stated *ALL* rabbits carry bordatella in their nasal cavity, all it would take is for one of the rabbits to sneeze *once * for your guinea pigs to pick it up, it then lays dormant until the guinea pig has a weakened immune system, it is a silent killer.

Just because you haven't encountered a problem so far please don't risk it in future due to outdated advise :frown2:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Bernie is right, you can not argue with *facts* I'm afraid. Your setup sounds great and I am sure you are a great owner but you should not let them out together. We have given you the right information, its up to you what you do with it, I am hoping you feel lucky nothing has happened yet and do the right thing and keep them seperate, we're not being mean this is for the welfare of your animals.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Point 3 is a strange 

If this is a valid argument it is not cruel to keep either, after all we are a different species are we not? How many people keep cats and dogs or is that wrong as well?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2012)

northnsouth said:


> Point 3 is a strange
> 
> If this is a valid argument it is not cruel to keep either, after all we are a different species are we not? How many people keep cats and dogs or is that wrong as well?


Cats and dogs don't carry a bacteria that will kill the other your argument is irrelevant.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

northnsouth said:


> Point 3 is a strange
> 
> If this is a valid argument it is not cruel to keep either, after all we are a different species are we not? How many people keep cats and dogs or is that wrong as well?


Please re-read why they cannot live together. It is nothing like dogs and cats. Point three is a *fact*, not sure what you find odd about it. Many rescues have to deal with GP's with broken pelvis' as a result of being accidently jumped on by a spooked rabbit or being mounted as that is how rabbits establish a pecking order. You can't watch them 24/7 and guarantee their safety.

This is not a debate it is just stating *facts* as I keep saying, they are not made up points! I do not understand why anyone would risk their animals health or intentially put them in a potentially dangerous situation, it makes no sense to me.

As Bernie has also pointed out several times rabbits carry a bacteria that if transferred to the GP is fatal! :frown2:

RSPCA also advise not to keep GP's and rabbits together, it is on their website.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

northnsouth said:


> Point 3 is a strange
> 
> If this is a valid argument it is not cruel to keep either, after all we are a different species are we not? How many people keep cats and dogs or is that wrong as well?


Is this the comment about them being rodentia/lagomorphs?

If the animals live together peacefully in the wild and have an enclosure with a MAHOOSIVE amount of space then some animals can live together, but this really applies to zoos/wildlife parks/farms.

In my opinion for pets we simply cannot provide enough space for them to live together and as far as I know rabbits and guinea pigs do not typically some into contact and coinhabit an area in the wild anyway.

Dogs and cats is slightly different as they would typically have the run of the house.


----------



## sammieanne111 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have had a good read, That's what makes these forums so good I would never of known any of this otherwise.....
samanthaxx


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

sammieanne111 said:


> I have had a good read, That's what makes these forums so good I would never of known any of this otherwise.....
> samanthaxx


Samantha before I joined the rescue forum i had no idea about guinea pigs and rabbits either. You're right that is what makes these forums so great because unfortunately many vets just don't give the right advise because they are not interested in small animals. Its so hard to find one that is good with rabbits and guinea pigs.

It's not easy when someone tells you something you have thought to be ok is wrong, just shows that you are a nice person listening to the advice and not taking offense and its quite obvious you love your animals and they are spoilt so thats great 

We are all always learning  x


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

My utmost apologies... I really should read/answer more carefully...

I am not arguing your points ,it was *point 2* I found odd. About the different languages? I really do apologise for making it appear that I was not agreeing with some of the other points, 
Sorry Guys...


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

crofty said:


> *RSPCA also advise not to keep GP's and rabbits together, it is on their website.*


Actually, they say that if they are happily bonded together with no problems, then not to split them.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

here's what the RSPCA say about the issue:

http://www.rspca.org.uk/allaboutanimals/pets/rabbits/company/rabbitsandguineapigs


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

happysaz133 said:


> Actually, they say that if they are happily bonded together with no problems, then not to split them.


It still doesn't mean it's right.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

swatton42 said:


> It still doesn't mean it's right.


Did I say it was right? I'm just saying, before quoting the RSPCA, get it right. As when the person you are trying to educate turns round and sees the RSPCA says its OK, you feel pretty stupid and it ends up the person in the wrong sees nothing wrong with keeping them together as the RSPCA says its OK.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

northnsouth said:


> My utmost apologies... I really should read/answer more carefully...
> 
> I am not arguing your points ,it was *point 2* I found odd. About the different languages? I really do apologise for making it appear that I was not agreeing with some of the other points,
> Sorry Guys...


Well guinea pigs use very specific noises to communicate with each other. Rabbits also communicate in very specific ways but obviously not using the same methods or noises as guinea pigs.

It would be like us having a room-mate who couldn't speak English and you not being able to speak their language either.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

happysaz133 said:


> Did I say it was right? I'm just saying, before quoting the RSPCA, get it right. As when the person you are trying to educate turns round and sees the RSPCA says its OK, you feel pretty stupid and it ends up the person in the wrong sees nothing wrong with keeping them together as the RSPCA says its OK.


Oh OK i see what you mean now. I had kind of lost track on who was agreeing with who.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

northnsouth said:


> My utmost apologies... I really should read/answer more carefully...
> 
> I am not arguing your points ,it was *point 2* I found odd. About the different languages? I really do apologise for making it appear that I was not agreeing with some of the other points,
> Sorry Guys...


They communicate differently, rabbits will mount eachother to establish a pecking etc guinea pigs just don't understand their body language and as a result often end up with injuries. Guinea pigs are herdin animals so if they are left on their own with a rabbit their instinct is to get close to it and follow it around, which isn't always welcome and often ends up with them being jumped on a lot. Guinea pigs with injuries caused mainly unintentially by rabbits turn up in rescues quite regulary although now pets at home and the RSPCA have seperated them and advise against keeping them together I think its becoming more common knowledge. These facts have been known for many years, its educating people thats the problem, thats why forums like this are so important.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> Actually, they say that if they are happily bonded together with no problems, then not to split them.


No they say it could cause problems splitting them to have no company. There is always a risk by keeping them together even if you have got away with it for years, why leave them at risk any longer?  I said they don't advise keeping them together which they don't.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> Did I say it was right? I'm just saying, before quoting the RSPCA, get it right. As when the person you are trying to educate turns round and sees the RSPCA says its OK, you feel pretty stupid and it ends up the person in the wrong sees nothing wrong with keeping them together as the RSPCA says its OK.


Excuse me I said they don't advise keeping them together, which they don't!!!!!!! They say if they are already together then there are things you need to consider so i feel far from stupid thank you :frown2:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

crofty said:


> Excuse me I said they don't advise it, which they don't!!!!!!! They say if they are already together then there are things you need to consider so i feel far from stupid thank you :frown2:


I didn't say you were stupid! At all! I was saying, after arguing with someone on Facebook who keeps a rabbit with three guinea pigs, that quoting the RSPCA made them think that it WAS OK as the RSPCA link on the main page says its OK to keep them together if they are happy and bonded.

So quoting the RSPCA in that case, actually made things worse.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

And I was talking about myself when I said stupid, NOT YOU nursecroft.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> I didn't say you were stupid! At all! I was saying, after arguing with someone on Facebook who keeps a rabbit with three guinea pigs, that quoting the RSPCA made them think that it WAS OK as the RSPCA link on the main page says its OK to keep them together if they are happy and bonded.
> 
> So quoting the RSPCA in that case, actually made things worse.


It just sounded that way in your post about me quoting the RSPCA. I quoted the RSPCA to show they don't advise putting them together, I don't agree with their stance on allowing them to live together if they have been for a while but I think the facts are pretty clear and the OP loves her animals enough not to carry on taking that risk.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry, I meant I felt stupid, as I quoted the RSPCA and it resulted in the person keeping her animals together. So I won't be quoting the RSPCA again in such examples.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> Sorry, I meant I felt stupid, as I quoted the RSPCA and it resulted in the person keeping her animals together. So I won't be quoting the RSPCA again in such examples.


Its ok, I was a little taken back that you would post that anyway, i obviously read it the wrong way! Imprtant thing is the OP has got the message! lol


----------



## WaggyTailsWalksPetService (Aug 31, 2011)

sammieanne111 said:


> We started of with a couple of Rabbits for the Kids, before we knew it we were taking in unwanted Guinea pigs, 2 were pregnant and at one point we must of had about 25......
> 
> We managed to find some of the babies a home but were still have 13 Guinea pigs and our 2 Rabbits....


Just forgetting the above arguments for a moment... Those piggys are beautiful Samantha!


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

swatton42 said:


> Well guinea pigs use very specific noises to communicate with each other. Rabbits also communicate in very specific ways but obviously not using the same methods or noises as guinea pigs.
> 
> *It would be like us having a room-mate who couldn't speak English and you not being able to speak their language either*.


Or cats and dogs living with each other or any of them living with humans.
Your other points are valid and well put, but this one detracts from all the others .It is not logical IMO


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

northnsouth said:


> Or cats and dogs living with each other or any of them living with humans.
> Your other points are valid and well put, but this one detracts from all the others .It is not logical IMO


Cats and dogs have similar body languages, they can get the jist of what is wanted from them, they can also go out and meet others of the same species 

Rabbits and guinea pigs do not have any similar body language, rabbits use a lot of body language to communicate, Guinea pigs use a lot of chattering.

A cat can stare at a dog and that dog will get the point, a rabbit could stare at a guinea pig all he wants the guinea pig will never get what the rabbit wants.

EVERYTHING about rabbits and guinea pigs are different, they don't even originally come from the same area so would never meet in the wild. Whereas cats and dogs live quite happily in the same areas so will meet in the wild.

It is very logical, but without experience of both animals it is an easy mistake to make


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Cats and dogs have similar body languages, they can get the jist of what is wanted from them, they can also go out and meet others of the same species
> 
> Rabbits and guinea pigs do not have any similar body language, rabbits use a lot of body language to communicate, Guinea pigs use a lot of chattering.
> 
> ...


I have vast experience of both and this is just not a logical argument to me.
If it is cruel to keep rabbits/ guinea pigs together ,as they can not comminicate, is it cruel to keep rabbits and humans together. Dog and cats , cats and rabbits etc etc etc.

Any way the OP talked about housing them together and they were made aware of the real reasons why it is advised now not to house them together. 
I actually have books from the 60's that recommends it! This is just detracting from her post and the other valuable points made. So I will sit and puzzle it alone


----------



## sammieanne111 (Sep 24, 2011)

WaggyTailsWalksPetService said:


> Just forgetting the above arguments for a moment... Those piggys are beautiful Samantha!


Thank you  xx

With regards to the Rabbits and Guinea pigs I got a couple of guys that wk for my OH at the house to redo there living area and build a few extras, Hopefully it should be finished by Friday.Bet these guys thought they would have a easy 1st few days bk at work lol......:biggrin:

samanthax


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

northnsouth said:


> I have vast experience of both and this is just not a logical argument to me.
> If it is cruel to keep rabbits/ guinea pigs together ,as they can not comminicate, is it cruel to keep rabbits and humans together. Dog and cats , cats and rabbits etc etc etc.
> 
> Any way the OP talked about housing them together and they were made aware of the real reasons why it is advised now not to house them together.
> I actually have books from the 60's that recommends it! This is just detracting from her post and the other valuable points made. So I will sit and puzzle it alone


I explained why cats and dogs are different, yes it is cruel to keep rabbits on their own or any social animal IMO but I never said otherwise, I would have exactly the same response if someone told me they had a single rabbit but it is ok because they have them (human) of they have the cat or dog as a friend.
The book from the 60's will recommend it, because it was common practice then as neutering rabbits was extremely high risk and many wouldn't bother as most were kept for meat 

Anyway I'm pleased the OP has decided to split them


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Ok so i have completely lost track of this thread but never mind, I'll try and answer what was directed at me.

In regards to it being cruel to keep animals with humans, any responsible owner should study the body language and communication methods of their chosen pet prior to purchase. If this is the case then a human can adapt their own handling methods etc to compliment the animals behaviour so they understand.

Cats and dogs would sometimes interact in the wild and have similar body language so can cope enough to get by in life. Taking into account that they have much more space than a rabbit or guinea pig so if needs be in theroy they could just ignore each other.

Technically a cat and a rabbit would be able to communicate easier than a rabbit and guinea pig. Cats and rabbits have body language that mirrors each other so they could get along well, for example a cat will wash another cat as a sign of dominance, a rabbit will demand to be washed as a sign of dominance. As both animals believe that they are the dominant of the pair, without argument from they other they could get along easily. NOT RECOMMENDING IT! I'm just using that as an example of communication needs.

A rabbit will 'binky' to show excitement. Binking is that jumpy thing that they do quite quickly. Guinea pigs will popcorn, which is a similar movement, they will also use it to show excitement and communicate with other guinea pigs. However they will use the same action as a reaction to animals they can see as harmful, they use the action to startle and confuse a predator allowing them time to escape. If a guinea pig popcorns as a method of 'protection' a rabbit could easily interpret this the wrong way and think it is play time type thing leading the guinea pig to believe it is under attack. This an example of many reasons why rabbits and guinea pigs will struggle to understand one another.


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

swatton42 said:


> Ok so i have completely lost track of this thread but never mind, I'll try and answer what was directed at me.
> 
> In regards to it being cruel to keep animals with humans, any responsible owner should study the body language and communication methods of their chosen pet prior to purchase. If this is the case then a human can adapt their own handling methods etc to compliment the animals behaviour so they understand.
> 
> ...


blimie that was a good read i never knew that


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Haha glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

All the pple that have advised against keeping them together. 
Have you had personal experience of rabbits hurting guineas or is it just what you have heard.

I have had guineas and rabbits together for many many years and never has one hurt another. I have found that when there is only one left the other actually pines for the other.

Sometimes things get blown out of proportion. I would never in a month of sundays keep a rabbit in a small cage with a guinea or anything else for that matter.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes. Volunteering in a rescue we have seen it.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i too have seen it in my rescue work

and have you had EVERY SINGLE guinea pig that has died necropsied? if not how can you be 100% certain that it wasnt a result of bordatella from the rabbits

bordatella is a SILENT killer, there are no symptoms, just a dead piggy, and often bordatella will weaken their immune systems so other illnesses can set in, and kill them, which if the bordetella had not been pressent would never have happened


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I had a gpig and rabbit when I was 10 or so, they free ranged in the garden with the dog but were always put back in a separate hutch. The gpig loved the rabbit and the rabbit was never impressed by this loud squeaking child, he would much rather chill with the dog!


----------

